# LADY & TRANS* FEST Dublin 2014



## lalalazoe (Jan 25, 2014)

Lady&trans*Fest Dublin is a FREE bad-ass queer/feminist D.I.Y. weekender festival this March.

you've heard of ladyfest, haven't ya?
Wimmin&trans* organised, the event is celebrating feminist-queer-trans* arts & culture, with music, theater, workshops, films, spoken word, and discussions.

We want to build a platform to hear wimmins* voices, trans* voices, young voices and old voices, and those which mainstream culture so rarely encourages to speak LOUDLY, if at all. This is a space for us folks to sing, share, shout, rap, and teach… This means that all performing acts will have a majority or consist entirely of wimmin & trans* folk.

As a festival we want to help create a safer space for queers and rebels, and we want to help foster an environment of inclusivity, and awareness of intersectionality.
We decided to call it Lady&TRANS*Fest as opposed to the traditional ‘ladyfest’, just ‘cos while it’s awesome to be a lady, it’s also awesome to be a butch, a trans guy, a genderqueer persyn, a trans womyn and any mixture of the above. Feminism to us means challenging all patriarchy and domination, including those which we’ve internalised.

ALL genders are welcome to attend the festival, as well as volunteer!

This festival will be FREE! To make this happen we’ve got really deadly fundraising events over February & March! Money will go towards travel costs, venue spaces, and publicising events.

****For folks traveling in from out of town... if you let us know beforehand ([email protected]), we can hook you up: we're working on a communal sleeping space for weekend accomodation!

COME ONE, COME ALL!


----------



## Tude (Jan 25, 2014)

Darn that looks like FUN!!!!! Do get back to us how it went!!!


----------



## johnnymarie (Jan 25, 2014)

this is beyond awesome holy fuck


----------

